
Haroopad – The Next Document processor based on Markdown - blacktulip
http://pad.haroopress.com/user.html
======
sredmond
I've been looking for a replacement to Mou for a while, and I'm excited to see
Haroopad offering not only Markdown support but also a bunch of other features
(especially MathJax and intelligent autocomplete). I'll definitely try it out.

------
robinhoodexe
Am I the only one getting messed up character encodings?

[http://i.imgur.com/SeUXINA.png](http://i.imgur.com/SeUXINA.png)

~~~
mark212
not messed up, it's just written in Korean.

~~~
robinhoodexe
I see, now it makes sense.

------
BruceIV
Math doesn't show up in the viewer, which kind of defeats the point of
allowing math markup... otherwise promising. [I'm on Windows 8.1]

~~~
BruceIV
After further examination, a number of the features claimed on the website
seem to be missing (at least on Windows).

I don't get PDF export, math mode is not enabled by default (and enabling it
breaks the super/subscript text-mode notation; they're apparently mutually
exclusive), the social media embedding doesn't seem to work either (I tried
embedding a youtube video and it just puts up a throbber). This shows a lot of
promise, but is very broken right now.

Also, the preferences dialog is buried in the "File" menu ... which I don't
think is a standard location on any platform.

------
jdorw
Doesn't work on Ubuntu 14.04. Downloaded the .deb and clicking the icon
doesn't do anything.

~~~
rhiokim
Maybe it's libudev.so.0 issue. You can get information about this issue. -
[http://haroopad.userecho.com/topic/226287-linux-
ubuntu-1304-...](http://haroopad.userecho.com/topic/226287-linux-
ubuntu-1304-amd64-occur-error-shared-libraries/)

